# AFI 2021 Application - Narrative Statement formatting



## denis.bct (Nov 24, 2020)

Hello ! 
I am currently applying to AFI Producing MFA. As a French applicant, I am not familiar with American application statements, so I just had a very basic question about AFI's Narrative Statement formatting.

Do you think it is expected to use a "Dear madam, dear Sir /.../ Yours faithfully" letter format, or can I just go on straight with my text (which would allow me to save 4 precious lines !)

Thank you very much for your answers, here and on other threads, 

Denis


----------



## llueve (Nov 24, 2020)

denis.bct said:


> Hello !
> I am currently applying to AFI Producing MFA. As a French applicant, I am not familiar with American application statements, so I just had a very basic question about AFI's Narrative Statement formatting.
> 
> Do you think it is expected to use a "Dear madam, dear Sir /.../ Yours faithfully" letter format, or can I just go on straight with my text (which would allow me to save 4 precious lines !)
> ...


Hi Denis, Bienvenu!
For Narrative Statement (or Statement of Purpose, or Personal Statement, in other schools), you do not need to write it like a letter.
In America, it is standard to format this document like an essay.
So absolutely, skip the Dear Sir/Madam, and dive into a great opening line! 

Best of luck~


----------



## denis.bct (Nov 25, 2020)

Many thanks for your answer !
I will make the most of these extra 4 lines then 

Best


----------

